# Grooming too much?



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Is this even possible? My boys get brushed every night by my 4 year old and me (to finish what he doesn't finish) and their fur is starting to be really shiny, but almost greasy feeling? Not like Crisco greasy feeling, but definetely oily, and I know that brushing will bring out the oils...so are they oily because of how often they are being brushed or is it because they haven't gotten baths recently because it's been too chilly and I can't get the APBT mix to get in the bathtub, or to stay in once I get him in?


----------



## xxxlisaxxx (Oct 15, 2007)

I cant really answer your question but would like to know the answer myself. I have a 15 week old sammie and my god what a coat already. At the moment if feels like that cotton wool stuffing stuff you get in cushions (hope that makes sense) and I give him a brush every night for about 10-20 mins and even every night I can actually feel around his backside area tiny little lumps as if it was beginning to get matted, so I make sure I groom every day as I need to keep on top of this coat (plus i want him well used to grooming for when he is an adult ). His coat does be so soft when I have finished and seems to come up whiter than white when I am done (maybe all the dirt we cannot see gets brushed out or something to make it so white). I cant see it does any harm to them to be honest, i do worry that the brush (i HAVE to use the ones with the loads of thin metal spikes on it to get thro the fur) might be too much on his skin every night but all seems to be ok so far.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

AC: I think you might be right. I started brushing my dog every night or every other night about 3 weeks ago, and her coat looked amazing but it definitely felt oilier to the touch. I just assumed it was the same as people hair and the brushing dispersed the oil from the skin over the whole hair. 

Not a big deal for me though, as I have to wash her every other week (at least) since she gets so filthy at the dog park and hiking...the oil doesn't get a chance to build up beyond a reasonable point.


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

When we first brought Jill home we were brushing her every night. Her coat started to look frazzled, so we backed off to every few days and it looks great again. I will brush her legs/feathers every day to remove dirt and check for burrs. Maybe try reducing how often you brush and see what happens?


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Well, I think these two need a bath  and this is going to be a BIG issue. The basset hound, no problem, pop him in the tub and scrub away, he looks pathetic but thats all...the APBT mix, different story, last time it took 2 of us to get him in the bathtub, and then there was no way to keep him in there long enough to get him cleaned down, only his legs got wet. 

How do I go about getting the APBT mix batheable? We have non-slip mats in the tub, but he's only been bathed twice and it was still warm enough to use the garden hose...which it isn't now. He smells really "doggy" and needs one, what can I do to make it a more pleasureable experience instead of a battle of brawn...the dog weighs almost as muchc as me and there's no way I can even attempt to over-muscle him, and I KNOW that's a bad idea...so, any suggestions?


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Do you happen to have a shower instead? 

Three of our four dogs wont stay in the bathtub and when it's to cold they still need a bath. 

We found a really nice attachable hose to go on the shower head and now it's no problem. It makes bath time soooo much easier and nice. It's also better than the whole cup rinse out deal. It makes life so much easier. All you have to do is get him to step in the shower and a wash he goes.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

You might be right about the nightly brushing making the coat oily. I'd back off a little. If you can't put him in the tub, have you tried the dog wash 'wipes' they have. I've never used them but some folks swear by them. They will remove the oil and any doggie smell he's got going on. 

In the meantime, maybe work on getting him in the tub. Yeah, good luck with that... 

The first time I tried to bathe Buck it was horrible. He's about 100 pounds and I had no idea what his history was. By the time I got him into the tub I was too exhausted to bathe him so I ended it on a good note - in the tub - yay!  

Next time I tried it wasn't quite so difficult and once he got into the tub he was a real gentleman. Stood still and let me soap him up and rinse him. I use a shower head with a 6' hose.

He's now a pro. 

Chazz has never been a problem because I've been bathing him since he was a puppy.


----------



## The Muttlies (Nov 24, 2007)

A thing that may help with your bathtub troubles... try smearing some peanut butter on the side of the tub/shower tiles. This may help distract them and keep them in the tub.


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Summer is SO much easier to bathe the critters..darn seasonal change You may just have to take him to a groomer in the winter and have them do the bathing for you..Our rotty mix is only 80-85 pounds-mostly muscle and there is no way I attempt to put her in the tub..kinda like the idea of NOT having a hernia..once I get her IN the tub she is great, but I'm not killing myself to do it..SO..she goes to the groomer in the winter if need to be for her baths. Good part is she really doesn't get stinky in the winter (knock on wood). I haven't tried the wipes, but I know some people really like them.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

ACampbell said:


> How do I go about getting the APBT mix batheable? We have non-slip mats in the tub, but he's only been bathed twice and it was still warm enough to use the garden hose...which it isn't now. He smells really "doggy" and needs one, what can I do to make it a more pleasureable experience instead of a battle of brawn...the dog weighs almost as muchc as me and there's no way I can even attempt to over-muscle him, and I KNOW that's a bad idea...so, any suggestions?


Make sure the water is comfortable on your wrist not just your hand. You could have a jar of baby food meat. let him lick while the other of you starts the bath. Take it slow and easy. Make it a little difficult to get the meat out of the jar the way you are holding it. Not so hard that he looses interest. You might want to have a few jars. LOL The smaller jars work well because it is not so easy to get tongue in. This usually keeps them busy enough to distract. Making sure to have a good experience will make it easier each time you do it.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

I find that the better trained in obedience a dog is, the better he is at taking in 'new experiences'. 

With your APBT make sure he has a solid "stay" command. A good "up" command is good too, that way he will follow your hand into the tub. Then start randomly taking him to the bathroom and getting him into the tub, then tell him to "Stay". Don't bathe him, just get him in the tub, give him some treats, and praise him when he stays put. 

You can gradually work up to putting him into the tub, turning on the water, and eventually getting him wet, and then a full bath. Just work up to it...

In the mean time, if he is really stinky, take him to a local groomer, and have him bathed, or if you have a local groomer who offers self service, that is the way to go; that way he is properly retrained in the tub, and you can just work at him without the fear of him destroying your own bathroom...Lol!


----------



## Lonewolfblue (Oct 28, 2007)

Love's_Sophie said:


> I find that the better trained in obedience a dog is, the better he is at taking in 'new experiences'.
> 
> With your APBT make sure he has a solid "stay" command. A good "up" command is good too, that way he will follow your hand into the tub. Then start randomly taking him to the bathroom and getting him into the tub, then tell him to "Stay". Don't bathe him, just get him in the tub, give him some treats, and praise him when he stays put.
> 
> ...


Yup, and it can take some time, just take it slow. Don't rush anything.

As for my Betty, it's the opposite. She loves water, and is in the tub before I even turn the water on. It really has made it nice for washing, and she does as I tell her, most of the time. But I don't think it's because of the bath that she likes it, but the rub down with the towels afterwards. I think she looks forward to that the most, lol.


----------

